
Wall Street traders mine tweets to gain a trading edge - miraj
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-05-03-wall-street-traders-mine-tweets_n.htm
======
orijing
What's to prevent popular Tweeters from front-loading Wall Street or otherwise
intentionally manipulating it through carefully-crafted tweets?

~~~
nolite
shh... don't blow my strategy

